# Good anime's that are english dubbed?



## skateboyusa99 (Apr 6, 2014)

Everyone name your favorite anime series that are in english and give a brief description of the story without giving spoilers!


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 6, 2014)

Wolf's Rain is a good one, the description here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolf's_Rain

I also really like digimon, but I only ever watched the first 2 seasons. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digimon


----------



## Taralack (Apr 6, 2014)

Spoilers: There are none.


----------



## Conker (Apr 7, 2014)

FLCL is the only anime I'll go out of my way to watch dubbed. Otherwise I want it subbed, though I don't watch anime that often these days.


----------



## Wolveon (Apr 7, 2014)

Code Geass, fo shizzle.


----------



## skateboyusa99 (Apr 7, 2014)

Im really more into the love stories and anime's that have a lot of emotion. Also things that involve out of the ordinary things like Spice and Wolf or Fullmetal Alchemist. Im trying to find something new to watch that will catch my attention


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 7, 2014)

If you limit yourself to dubbed anime, you are getting a worse and/or edited story, plus you're missing out on all that awesome reading!


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 7, 2014)

Code Geas? 

Hellsing's OVA isn't crap when dubbed.

Black lagoon was passable.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 8, 2014)

_*YuYu Hakusho: *_http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yu_Yu_Hakusho






_*Rurouni Kenshin *(Toonami _version_):_http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rurouni_Kenshin




This run was all I needed to see. 

_*Zoids*_ (specifically* Zoids: New Century *storyline, which was the more successful one of the franchise when brought to this side of the world): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zoids:_New_Century






*Tenchi Muyo! GXP:* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tenchi_Muyo!_GXP





A spin-off of a series that unlike them, this one has remained quite faithful to the original content.

Some dubbed animes turned out to be different animals when compared to the original material (for better or worse). This, among other factors (like not being a dyed-in-the-wool anime enthusiast, lack of info or availability, little memory of some show's details) shortens the list.


----------



## skateboyusa99 (Apr 8, 2014)

Well I dont enjoy the reading very much. I dont find that I can pay attention as well when reading subs. I would rather an english dubbed anime over something subbed. Any more love story animes anyone? Cmon there have to be more love stories out there! lol


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 8, 2014)

Right now I'm watching Sword Art Online. I watched it first in Japanese but they have it dubbed in English on Netflix now. It is a love story I guess. I like it anyway. I'm really bad about not giving away things so I can't describe it much, just that there is a virtual reality world and everyone gets trapped in it.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 9, 2014)

skateboyusa99 said:


> Excuses, excuses, excuses, love stories.



The only one I can think of:

*Fruits Basket*: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fruits_Basket





It was quite popular some years back, with healthy graphic novel sales. Had family members who were die-hard fans, so some of it inevitably rubbed off on me. That's how I know about the English dub version.

Mind you, if you get sucked into any series and consider yourself a fan of said series, it's only natural to check out the printed version, whether it came before or after the anime itself.
I give you that heads-up because the_ Fruits Basket_ manga takes one key element and changes it _completely_.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 9, 2014)

Macross Plus
Aura battler Dunbine
Tetsujin 28 go (2004)
Martian Successor Nadesico
Mobile Police Patlabor series
The Big O
Gunbuster
Daiguard
King Gainer
Voltoms
G Gundam
08 ms team
Metabots


Wolveon said:


> Code Geass, fo shizzle.





Catilda Lily said:


> Sword Art Online.


lol no.


----------



## skateboyusa99 (Apr 9, 2014)

Sword Arts Online seems like something I would be very interested in watching  Please feel free to keep suggesting things! You guys are awesome!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 9, 2014)

skateboyusa99 said:


> Well I dont enjoy the reading very much. I dont find that I can pay attention as well when reading subs. I would rather an english dubbed anime over something subbed.



Joins a forum, inherently reading-based, doesn't enjoy reading xD

I find that subs enhance the scene - Given I have awful hearing, but intense reading/comprehension speed. 

But still, eh...I also prefer the original story - Dubbed anime usually skips important details, and/or entire plot-related scenes, amongst other things.


----------



## skateboyusa99 (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol let me re-phrase. I don't enjoy reading subs while trying to watch the anime. I like other forms of reading lol.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 10, 2014)

skateboyusa99 said:


> Sword Arts Online seems like something I would be very interested in watching  Please feel free to keep suggesting things! You guys are awesome!


Sword Arts Online is terrible as fuck, The only reason it's popular is from peer pressure.


----------



## skateboyusa99 (Apr 10, 2014)

Why don't you like Sword Arts Online?


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 18, 2014)

*Gurren Lagann*- Two teenagers, one named Simon and the other Kamina, have been stuck underground for a long time. One day, they find a small mecha robot named Lagann. That same day, a gigantic dangerous mecha falls from above and crashes through the ground, revealing the surface world. After fighting it with Lagann, the teens discover that the surface is inhabited by animal people known as Beastmen who pilot mecha in order to attack any humans who come to the surface. They then decide that they want to retake the surface.

*Eureka Seven- *A teenage boy named Renton Thurston is suddenly approached one day by a beautiful girl named Eureka piloting a mecha on a surfboard-like object called the Nirvash. Renton is asked to come with her and join a rebel group known as the Gekko State, as he can help her pilot the Nirvash. While doing so, Renton falls in love with Eureka and learns a great many truths about the world and the government.

*Durarara!!*- A cracked love story, lots of gang violence and supernatural elements involving a headless motorcyclist all intertwine when a boy named Mikado Ryugamine decides to move to Tokyo and go to Raira Academy with his best friend Masaomi Kida.

*Death Note*- A teenager named Light Yagami finds a book called a "death note" dropped by a god of death,and any person who's name is written in the death note dies soon after. Light then makes a vow. "I will become God of this world!"

*Fullmetal Alchemist*- Two boys perform a half magic, half science known as "alchemy" in order to bring their dead mother back to life, despite the fact that doing so is taboo and forbidden. The laws of alchemy state that in order to gain something, something of equal value must be given. One boy, Edward Elric, loses an arm and a leg after the horrible accident, and the other loses his body and has his soul bound to a suit of armor. The two then decide to go out and try to find a philosopher's stone, an object said to amplify the powers of alchemy, in order to get their bodies back. During this, they get mixed up in many supernatural events, a war with a striking resemblance to World War II, and government conspiracies.

*Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood*-Remade version of the original made to follow the manga. Has a different storyline later on but starts out similarly to the original.

*Blue Submarine No. 6*- The Earth's polar ice caps have melted and much of Earth is now underwater. A scientist by the name of Zorndyke set this tragedy in motion, and a strange race of humanoid animal people, all created by Zorndyke, now exist and are bent on destroying mankind. A small group of submariners by the name of Blue Sub 6 must save the world before it is too late! It's only 4 episodes long too.

*Attack On Titan*- Mankind lives in fear of these great man-eating giants called titans (or eoetenas). Man hides behind tall walls, and for the longest time the walls had never been breached by the titans. One day, a titan finally breaches the walls, and a boy by the name of Eren decides that he will join the Recon Corps, a group of soldiers who go outside the walls to fight the titans, to get revenge on the titans after shattering the peace. (English dub premieres on Toonami in May)

EDIT2: It appears OP has already seen FMA.



skateboyusa99 said:


> Why don't you like Sword Arts Online?


Reviving because I have a lot to say about SAO.
At first glance, SAO seems pretty pimpin'. You've got a beautiful looking anime with a soundtrack by Kaijura with smooth animation and a good bit of action. Added to that, you've got this intense, grabbing introductory episode with a premise that anyone with any nerdiness at all will likely latch onto.

But then it just crumbles.

The show builds this romance around the character Asuna, whom of which starts out seeming like this super quiet loner girl. Then, just a little while later, she's a super serious leader who is very easily angered. Then she becomes this sweet fighter, and finally she becomes a doll.
She has no set character. She just does whatever is convenient for the writers at the time. It may appear to be romance development, as perhaps the character just becomes a lot more comfortable around the main character, but that's just not the case. If there was any character development, it was cut out in the many time skips the series has in the first half. The show skips so much to where the viewer is expected to just roll with whatever is going on or however a character is acting. Plus the main character is too powerful in the first half. You don't see him train and get stronger or anything like that. It's just "Poof! and now you're strong!"
Added to that you get terrible dialogue like "He's a beta tester and he's a cheater! He's a beater!" and then characters repeatedly using the word "beater" throughout the series. The show can also be really episodic in the first half and during these the main character gets his own harem of girls to date despite the fact that he's already romancing Asuna. Its ridiculous.

In the second half of the show, the show gets more focused and less episodic, and characters become more consistent. Despite this though, you then get incestuous romance replacing the already made romance with Asuna, and it moves the plot no where to where it was obviously nothing more than put in for those who are into that sort of thing. The main character's romance with Asuna also completely vanishes. Tentacle rape for fanservice also appears in it later on, and that too was unnecessary.

EDIT: Also, the first bad guy....well his development doesn't make sense. I'll leave it at that.

The whole show is a train wreck really.


Lastdirewolf said:


> But still, eh...I also prefer the original story - *Dubbed anime usually skips important details, and/or entire plot-related scenes, amongst other things.*


What? No they don't. Have you been watching 4kids dubs or something?



Lastdirewolf said:


> If you limit yourself to dubbed anime, you are getting a worse and/or edited story,


Not necessarily.



Imperial Impact said:


> The Big O
> G Gundam
> 08 ms team


Also these OP.
First one is anime Batman with giant robots, to put it simply. Brilliant show.

G Gundam is this show about all the different countries of the world competing against each other using mecha pilots. Pretty fun. Can't say too much about it since I've only seen about the first 3 episodes.

Mobile Suit Gundam: 08th MS Team is about this group of soldiers who all fight in a war together. Its really cool in how the show feels like a really accurate depiction of what its like to be in the military.


Imperial Impact said:


> Gunbuster


He said English dubbed though.
Does Gunbuster have an English dub?
Still a great show though.


----------



## veeno (Apr 18, 2014)

Full Metal Alchemist has a great dub.

So does Trigun and  Cowboy bebop. Space Dandy is really good too,


----------



## Zabrina (Apr 18, 2014)

I liked Sword Art Online up until around episode thirteen, and I much prefer the Japanese version, but whatever suits your fancy. Puella Magi Madoka Magica has a dub on Netflix, and it's a must-watch.


----------



## veeno (Apr 18, 2014)

Panty and Stocking is alot more funny dubbed, at least to me.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 19, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> G Gundam is this show about all the different countries of the world competing against each other using mecha pilots. Pretty fun. Can't say too much about it since I've only seen about the first 3 episodes.



Oh man, G Gundam, that takes me back. 90s cheese to the max, but still so hot blooded and awesome. I remember being a kid and so badly wanting the HG Master Gundam and screaming SHINING FINGERRR at my friends.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Apr 19, 2014)

Death note. It's the only anime I've ever watched where I can actually take the characters seriously. The story is just really well done as well. Code geass, fullmetal alchemist, and sword art online just didn't keep my attention for more than two episodes.


----------



## Conker (Apr 21, 2014)

The guy who said Yu Yu Hakusho has some nostalgia glasses going on. It's not a quality dub.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 22, 2014)

Conker said:


> The guy who said Yu Yu Hakusho has some nostalgia glasses going on. It's not a quality dub.


I haven't seen YYH on it's original run and I still think it's good.


----------

